# Paph dianthum - 7 spikes



## emydura (Feb 16, 2014)

It puts out a big flowering every two years. This year it has 7 spikes with 23 flowers - 5 spikes of 3 flowers and two spikes of 4. It did have 3 spikes with 4 flowers but one bud aborted during the extreme heat. It does look pretty amazing although the photo is a bit chaotic. I might need to think about my staking strategy next time so it displays better. It is difficult when there are so many spikes and flowers in such a confined space.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, Amazing. Grown to perfection.


----------



## fibre (Feb 16, 2014)

Incredible!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 16, 2014)

just a baby ...it can do better


----------



## Martin (Feb 16, 2014)

just stunning!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm speechless


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2014)

holy heck that is some good growing!! how many years to get it up to this specimen size?


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 16, 2014)

17andgrowing said:


> I'm speechless



I just really don't know what to say either, and that almost never happens.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 16, 2014)

I think I've lost my mind! ....ssssssseven spikes? :0


----------



## Secundino (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow!!!!


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 16, 2014)

_"It is difficult when there are so many spikes and flowers in such a confined space."_ :rollhappy: to have such concerns is beyond the imagination of many of us, David.

BLOODY AMAZING!!! :clap:


----------



## Spaph (Feb 16, 2014)

2Toned said:


> _"It is difficult when there are so many spikes and flowers in such a confined space."_ :rollhappy: to have such concerns is beyond the imagination of many of us, David.
> 
> BLOODY AMAZING!!! :clap:



I second that!


----------



## billc (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful. I thought when you posted the last blooming that it was the best paph I had ever seen. I may have to revisit that thought.

Bill


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2014)

One word: spectacular!

Beautiful photos, as always, also.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2014)

really well flowered - a great specimen


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2014)

That's out of control David!!:clap::clap:


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2014)

Justin said:


> holy heck that is some good growing!! how many years to get it up to this specimen size?



I bought it as a 3-4 growth division about 10 or so years ago. It has been growing steadily since then.



2Toned said:


> _"It is difficult when there are so many spikes and flowers in such a confined space."_ :rollhappy: to have such concerns is beyond the imagination of many of us, David.
> 
> BLOODY AMAZING!!! :clap:



LOL. I like to be able to delineate each spike and flower when I photograph but I guess I'm asking a bit too much in this case. I think the plant is more spectacular than the photo as it is difficult to portray the mass flowering in 2D, especially when the the spikes are not well separated. I might experiment a bit more with the photography.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Feb 16, 2014)

Very well done; I know i can't accomplish that.


----------



## Stone (Feb 16, 2014)

Superb specimen! Well done


----------



## gunny (Feb 16, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## tenman (Feb 16, 2014)

Holy merd!


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2014)

I think both the photo and the plant perfect just like that!


----------



## Trithor (Feb 17, 2014)

David, you are the BOSS! That is truly spectacular, it looks like a firework display. :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 17, 2014)

OMG! There is no doubt; you are the dianthum master. Well done!

So, make a 3D photo and post it here for us to enjoy. Take 2 photos. After you take the first one, slide the camera left or right about 3 or 4 inches, keeping it exactly the same distance from the plant. Then take the second photo. In a photo editing program, copy and paste both photos side by side (in the same order that you took them), onto a blank background. Save it...and click "yes" when you are warned that you will be merging all 3 together into one new photo. Post it here and if we cross our eyes slightly while looking at the two nearly identical photos, we will see a clear, 3D image emerge in the middle, with a fuzzy 2D image off to the left and right. It would be neat to have a permanent 3D record of this stunning plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2014)

Bravo: your plant and you are champion :clap: !!!!! Jean


----------



## nathalie (Feb 17, 2014)

Whaou !


----------



## labskaus (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm out of superlatives. Is there a smiley for 'histeric giggles' out there?


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 17, 2014)

Stunning!!
Is this the same plant? http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24324


----------



## AdamD (Feb 17, 2014)

Please tell me you're taking that to judging! This needs to be recognized for what it is- the best grown dianthum to date! Congratulations David on the accomplishment. What will it look like in 2 more years?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2014)

Another wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazing display!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2014)

First bloom seedling you say? oke:LOL. I'm not sure about any culture award but I have always thought the flowers were awardable. Have you ever taken this plant in?


----------



## TDT (Feb 17, 2014)

Utterly amazing! To see this plant in person would be very special, thanks for sharing via photos.


----------



## dhsandberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautifully grown. I'm excited that I am about to have my first spike on a small plant...
Dennis


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 17, 2014)

Holy crap!

That's stunning!


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2014)

John M said:


> OMG! There is no doubt; you are the dianthum master. Well done!
> 
> So, make a 3D photo and post it here for us to enjoy. Take 2 photos. After you take the first one, slide the camera left or right about 3 or 4 inches, keeping it exactly the same distance from the plant. Then, in a photo editing program, copy and paste both photos side by side (in the same order that you took them), onto a blank background. Save it...and click "yes" when you are warned that you will be merging all 3 together into one new photo. Post it here and if we cross our eyes slightly while looking at the two nearly identical photos, we will see a clear, 3D image emerge in the middle, with a fuzzy 2D image off to the left and right.



Thanks John. I'll have to wait until the weekend. I'll see what I can come up with.




quietaustralian said:


> Stunning!!
> Is this the same plant? http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24324



Yes, it is the same plant. It looks a bit different. I think it has got a bit too much light in the last two years with our extremely hot and intense summers. I've actually put a third layer of shade cloth on in recent weeks to give abit more shade. The flowers are a bit lighter as well. I wonder if that is due to the hot temperatures. Cool temps usually result in darker more colourful flowers.



AdamD said:


> Please tell me you're taking that to judging! This needs to be recognized for what it is- the best grown dianthum to date! Congratulations David on the accomplishment. What will it look like in 2 more years?



I took it to our monthly meeting a couple of weeks back and the judges were floored. Unfortunately we don't have enough judges in Canberra for it to be awarded. They are trying to sort out how to get it judged. There is an orchid workshop down the coast in 3 weeks where there should be enough judges, so hopefully it can hold on to then. It should. Anyone know if there are any guidelines for cultural awards for Paphs? Do you need a certain amount of spikes or is it just totally subjective. I expect an insigne would need more spikes than a rothschildianum.

In two years, maybe an extra spike or two. We'll have to wait and see. 



SlipperKing said:


> First bloom seedling you say? oke:LOL. I'm not sure about any culture award but I have always thought the flowers were awardable. Have you ever taken this plant in?



The judges looked at it once Rick when it had 5 spikes. I'm told they debated awarding it but didn't in the end. The flowers at that stage were 3 months or so old and well past there best. In the current flowering, the dorsal on many of the flowers is very twisted, which is normal for this species. But it is a variable trait as the dorsal in the closeup photo I posted is perfectly straight. Some flowers are twisted, others are straight. I'm not sure how the judges would look at that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2014)

In the States, the plant itself should be very clean of abrasions, insect markings, yellowed leaves etc.
What I'm told of the Aussie judges they should be up to speed with Paphs and should take into consideration the twistie dorsal habit of this species. I would say go for it.


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> In the States, the plant itself should be very clean of abrasions, insect markings, yellowed leaves etc.
> What I'm told of the Aussie judges they should be up to speed with Paphs and should take into consideration the twistie dorsal habit of this species. I would say go for it.



Thanks Rick. The plants leaves might be a problem then. They are looking a little battered after a tough summer. Quite a few of the leaves from the old growths are just starting to go at the same time which is making it look worse.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 17, 2014)

About the 15th wow, amazing, spectacular....etc!!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow!!! Spectacular. Congratulations! You have perfected its culture!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2014)

Holy Moley!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! Well done. Impressive!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2014)

emydura said:


> Thanks Rick. The plants leaves might be a problem then. They are looking a little battered after a tough summer. Quite a few of the leaves from the old growths are just starting to go at the same time which is making it look worse.



David, good luck but Im worried about the leaves. Tidy and clean them up as much as you can.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 19, 2014)

As everyone said it is a great plant. I remember you started using orchiata a while back, is this one in orchiata? If so for how long?


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 19, 2014)

What a stunning flowering! Congratulation for your expertise.
Is it possible to reach a such nice plant feeding 5 to 10 ppm Nitrogen 2 to 3 times per week?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 19, 2014)

That's not too bad..


----------



## emydura (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> As everyone said it is a great plant. I remember you started using orchiata a while back, is this one in orchiata? If so for how long?



No this one is not in Orchiata. I last repotted this plant in September 2012 which is before I started using Orchiata. Next time it is repotted I will use Orchiata.



Ozpaph said:


> David, good luck but Im worried about the leaves. Tidy and clean them up as much as you can.



I'll do my best. Pity the leaves weren't like they were 2 years ago where they were deep green without a mark and very rigid. Need to look for a shadier spot.



Brabantia said:


> What a stunning flowering! Congratulation for your expertise.
> Is it possible to reach a such nice plant feeding 5 to 10 ppm Nitrogen 2 to 3 times per week?



I can't see why not although Rick would be in a better position to answer. I think a good vigorous clone is important. People tell me that not all clones multiply as readily as mine.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2014)

emydura said:


> I can't see why not although Rick*( NOT THIS RICK)* would be in a better position to answer. I think a good vigorous clone is important. People tell me that not all clones multiply as readily as mine.


(Pssst!:ninja: it's because they're not using a K-lite formula!LOL)


----------



## Trithor (Feb 20, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> (Pssst!:ninja: it's because they're not using a K-lite formula!LOL)



:rollhappy: cat and pigeons comes to mind


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing plant!


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2014)

Difficult to look at...

...without sneezing myself.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful. I love the way the petals come down


----------

